# Tough Love - A Meditation on Dominance and Dogs



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Haven't watched this yet but the trailer looks good. For those who might be inclined to check it out, you can watch online for $5 or buy the DVD/Blu Ray.

Tough Love - A Meditation on Dominance and Dogs an Anchorhold Films Production


----------

